
Ask HN: How do I find a job that involves Windows kernel development? - moccajoghurt
Hi all!<p>I am from Germany and I am going to finish my master&#x27;s degree in computer sciences in about a year.<p>I&#x27;ve developed Windows drivers in my free time and in a team project in the university.<p>I also plan to focus my master&#x27;s thesis on Windows kernel development.<p>However, I have looked for jobs in that area and it&#x27;s hard to find them.<p>Did I pick a wrong field and should try to focus on other stuff? I really enjoy it though and it would be sad if all the knowledge I gathered in that field will be lost.<p>Do you have advice?<p>Thanks!
======
ajarmst
I'd expect all Windows kernel development jobs would be at Microsoft. Driver
development jobs would often be at hardware companies. However, I think you're
looking for too narrow a subfield---search instead for jobs in areas like OS,
driver development and embedded development, which is burgeoning now because
of IOT hype. You might also expand your search into programming jobs
advertising for computer engineers. CompEng folks tend to work closer to the
metal.

------
peteevans
Too narrow a specialisation as evidenced by the difficulty in finding jobs.
However, if it's something you enjoy then stick with it and add complementary
skills. Add in linux kernel/driver development (double up and you can
volunteer) and something complementary such as security. You may also want to
brush up on things like biometrics and the hardware part (i.e. electronic
engineering) to bridge out into a wider space.

------
atmosx
I guess 90% of Windows kernel developers learn on the job. So if you know the
drill, you should be a step ahead of the competition in this space, hence
cold-mailing recruiters is the best strategy IMO.

I would try MS first, then major MS partners who ship software for based on
Windows, which is a market as big as any.

------
billconan
you can apply a microsoft internship first.

I do device driver development as my day job. boring boring stuff. I wanna
out.

------
zhte415
Government agencies.

Large investment banks in security or information security.

